# Helium Gas- Where do you get it?



## footsteps (6 Sep 2007)

Organising a social event for voluntary organisation and trying to keep costs down! 
Looking for helium gas for 200 balloons.(hoping to buy them on ebay)
Where do you buy this stuff?
Has any one an idea of cost?

We're based in the North West.

Thanks


----------



## lainie24 (6 Sep 2007)

I know that I saw Helium gas for sale in Maplin Electronics in Dublin....beside Smyths on the street connecting Parnell & Henry Street (can't remember the exact name).  They sell it as a kit with enough helium to fill just the 50 latex balloons included (ribbon is also supplied).  I'm not sure of the exact cost, but I think its somewhere in the region of €60-€70.  

You might find it cheaper on the Internet or perhaps you could try some party shops/suppliers and see if you can get them to order it for you at cost price from their supplier seeing as it is a voluntary function that you are organising...perhaps they might even sponsor at least some of the cost.

Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## gianni (6 Sep 2007)

Dunno if this crowd would deal with small orders... they might point you to someone who would...

http://www.bocgases.ie/product_static_page/323.html


----------



## footsteps (6 Sep 2007)

Thank you, will look up both! Would love to get it half sponsored (or fully!!) Will try and see.

Our local florist would be charging us €2.50c per balloon so hoping to get something (a good bit) cheaper!
Never realised helium had some many uses, only ever thought about balloons!!


----------



## stephnyc (6 Sep 2007)

i got a set which included the helium, balloons & ribbon in Birthdays on Henry st D1 (018727182).. there were different sizes depending on how many balloons you wanted


----------



## shesells (6 Sep 2007)

A word of warning, helium can burn your fingers so be really careful when doing the balloons and don't let kids near the gas. Also have you thought about weights? One event we did we wrapped apples/oranges in wrapping paper and used those as weights. Alternatively tie to upturned wine glasses.

Make sure the balloons you get are helium safe, normal balloons are too light.


----------



## footsteps (6 Sep 2007)

Good advice there, thanks.

Hadn't thought about what to use as weights, the apples and oranges sound good(cheap & cheerful)!

A last function I did we used toy lorries & cars etc as weights as it was for builders/mechanics, was great fun, and would be great idea for kids parties too.


----------

